# SmartTop worthwhile?



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I think I already know the answer to this, but I thought I'd solicit opinions on the SmartTop for my 2012 Eos. The feature set sounds great, but my question is whether it's worth it for $300 considering that, while the device can be easily uninstalled, it can only work in an Eos, so once my Eos and I part company, was the $300 well-spent? I'll probably only keep the car for 3 years, so that amortizes to $100/year for the duration of my ownership. 

For those who own/use the SmartTop, is it everything you expected and more? Is installation as easy, although time-consuming, as expected?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## t2v (May 6, 2011)

*Gonna try it tomorrow*

Astromutt, 

I picked up my EOS 2012 and am waiting the for the SmartTop in the mail. I will be installing it Friday on mine. I'll let you know how it goes with pictures if you want.

Regd compatibility with the 2012, I read that it had certain issues, but I asked the SmartTop guys and they said it works fine. I'll post back when I finish my install and whether it works with the full text configuration.

Regd use, I dont think its really useful for operating the top while driving since it tops out at 44kmph (30mph). My reason for getting it is that I want to be able to close the top as I walk away from the car or open it as I walk towards it.

However, people with current experience might be able to give you a quicker answer.

-V (Vinay)

P.S: Cost $290 shipped for me. If you want to keep the car for only 3, the smartop would still work for a New Eos (fingers crossed)


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks! I look forward to your experiences with the SmartTop installation and usage.

-Scott


----------



## t2v (May 6, 2011)

*Ok. Here I go.*

Sorry guys it took longer than I expected. Was a big weekend with family coming down and obviously got my nerves picked.

I have a 2012 Executive. The Smart Top works fine but has one glaring flaw. As of the current firmware version for the module on May 5th 2011, it does not work with the full text setup. You cannot use the MFI to configure the SmartTop.  Any configuration has to be done via the laptop before you install the module or by leaving a USB wire in the install to modify it.

Now that the main one is out, it works beautifully.  The remote operation of the roof is the primary reason I bought it and it does the job well. The in motion use of the top operation is also useful if you're getting out of home and in the driveway. Being in the US, 30 mph is pretty easy to hit and then the top will stop. Of course, driving and moving the top gives me jitters, So I did it for testing purposes only.

The " install manual " that you get on the Mods4cars website is good, but there are some small points to be noted. Read onto the following posts for more details about the install w/ pictures.


----------



## t2v (May 6, 2011)

*Install Notes #1*

Total time for install : 45 mins - 1 hour (n00b)

Number of times banged head by mistake on the trunk lid: 3

Number of times banged head on purpose like this :banghead: : 1

Complexity of install : 2 / 5 ( I've installed Driveshafts, alternators, starters etc)

Items required for install:

1. Mods4cars install manual
2. T-15 Torx (Not T-20 as in Install manual) 
3. T-30 Torx 
4. Pliers for crimping T-Taps
5. SmartTop with Module, T-Taps, Wiring Harness , Ziploc Bag, Double sided Tape.
6. Last, a reading of the following tips in posts.


----------



## t2v (May 6, 2011)

*Install Notes #2*

Tips for install :

Follow my additions to their install manual

1. Same
2. If you have key-less , turn off the accessories by hitting the Stop Engine button.
3. You'll have to do both sides, a little tricky with only one person.
4. Same
5. There's that little plastic piece only on the left side. Remove that first and right side will pull out of its slot. It'll hang on for dear life by a little tag.
6. Same
7. Use the T-15 here to remove those two. They came off fairly easy to me.
8. Ok, the rubber seal strip is actually kinda mess to remove. It has a white gooey stuff underneath it. So when you pry it off the metal be prepared. The rear plastic cover does require a bit of force to remove. Pull it up as indicated and push it forward.
9. Same
10. T-15 for the attachment bolts, except the last one.
11. Same.
12. Ok, the reason I got frustrated is here. The luggage divider switch. Unclipping the luggage divider switch is really hard when you cant see what you're doing. Let the switch fall off along with its wire. You can see it later, understand how it sits and then do it when you put it back together.
13. I didnt have a cable tie, so no need to unplug anything.
14. Same
15. Same
16. When you remove the connector, Make a note of its orientation, which side is the "top", you need this when you plug the removed part into the harness.
17. Plug the part from the harness that fits into the slot you removed something from  . Plug the thing you removed from the car into the part of the harness that looks like its mate .! (orientation important here .!!!! :sly:
18. Do the T-taps and plug in the power wires of the harness.
19. Do everything in reverse now.


----------



## t2v (May 6, 2011)

*Pictures .*

I did take some pictures. But like a true engineer, I got so engrossed that I stopped them halfway thro. I will be putting in the USB cable soon. So I promise I'll get you nicer pictures then.

Here's a couple until then.


















Link to Album of incomplete photos . Ill update this.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Okay. I'll bite. What is SmartTop?


----------



## t2v (May 6, 2011)

Vehicles like the Eos do not come with one-touch roof top operation or roof operation while in motion, I believe primarily due to legal reasons.

The SmartTop is a chip that enables these functions and some small others.

Here's a Link


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

Thanks! That's intense! I'm not sure I would have the guts to do it while driving. But I love the outside-the-car control.

The mirror deal is funny because I give my wife crap for doing that. I can only imagine what I would get in return if suddenly my car did it automatically.


----------



## Patrick C (Jul 22, 2010)

Great job t2v! I've been looking for exactly that kind of install information. 

The only thing that's holding me back from putting one in my 2010 is the warranty issue.
I've scoured the forums for new info about whether or not VW would void the car's warranty if you installed a SmartTop module. Lots of mixed opinions. My guess is that VW couldn't honor the warranty if you operated the top while driving on a bumpy road and you knocked something out of alignment. I wish I could find a definitive answer besides calling my dealer and seeing what he says.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Patrick C said:


> Great job t2v! I've been looking for exactly that kind of install information.
> 
> The only thing that's holding me back from putting one in my 2010 is the warranty issue.
> I've scoured the forums for new info about whether or not VW would void the car's warranty if you installed a SmartTop module. Lots of mixed opinions. My guess is that VW couldn't honor the warranty if you operated the top while driving on a bumpy road and you knocked something out of alignment. I wish I could find a definitive answer besides calling my dealer and seeing what he says.


As long as you are not dumb enough to operate your roof while the vehicle is in motion, I don't think there should be any problems.

Also, the module can be removed easily if you are going to spend some time at a dealership.

The biggest concern with the Smart Top is the liability factor. You want to be able to see it in operation and get ready to stop it in the event that someone is near enough to get hurt.

Another consideration is that you will want to see the top in operation in the event that something starts to go wrong such as binding or breakage. You will want to stop the top at the first sign of any of these problems.

My 2008 Chrysler Sebring Convertible came with a smart top as OEM and it was fun watching people see this car transform, apparently with no one around, just like magic.

Again, operating our tops while the car is moving is just plain stupid. How hard is it to stop in a parking lot or along side the road to do this. Our tops can get out of alignment very easily. Even my Sebring top would not move once the car reached 3 mph. I only tried it once to see when it would stop and never thought to do it again.

Go for the Smart Top. I intend to as soon as finances are available. I just got finished installing an RNS 510 in my Eos so that took a big chunk out of my mad money. 

Does bankrupt sound familiar?


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the all the great usage and installation info!

Now I just have to decide if $300 is worth spending for something for a specific car upgrade as I'm not one to keep a car forever...


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

astromutt said:


> Thanks for the all the great usage and installation info!
> 
> Now I just have to decide if $300 is worth spending for something for a specific car upgrade as I'm not one to keep a car forever...


I never keep a car for very long either. Usually 2 to three years. If the Smart Top is something you would enjoy, go for it. You can sell the unit for a small loss when you decide to trade or sell.

However, the Eos is unique enough that if I don't have problems with this car, I will probably mod the heck out of it for the next 4 or Five years. It will continue to look up to date and new. Afterall, there are very few of these around. At least as far as the U.S.A. is concerned.


----------



## Kerviel (Jun 18, 2011)

t2v said:


> Tips for install :
> 
> Follow my additions to their install manual
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips they helped. I just installed mine in about 25-30 minutes (done lots of alarm and mobile audio installs) and it works flawlessly, I am so happy with it.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

*Finally did it and am very happy!*

I originally started this thread about a year ago asking if it was worthwhile buying the smartTOP module. I finally bit the $300 bullet and ordered one from a seller on eBay. The transaction was 100% flawless. Installation was easy and everything is working great! I must say, the best part for me is the simplest; not having to hold down the button throughout the whole up/down cycle. I'm sure I'll come to appreciate the many other features such as being able to open/close the top via the remote and via the door handle, etc., but I'm still happy enough already to justify the cost and installation. 

If anyone is interested in getting one and wants a recommendation for where to get one, just let me know.


----------



## rcboater (May 12, 2012)

*Love it!*

I installed one in my 2009 Eos last weekend. A couple of notes: 

- I bought mine directly from Mods4cars. Support was terrific-- I emailed them once on Saturday afternoon, and again on Sunday while I was actually doing the install. Both times I got an answer that afternoon. 
- The instructions had a few minor errors. For example, they called for blue wire taps, but the unit now ships with yellow ones. 
- I couldn't get the T-20 torx to work, but I had a set of metric allen wrenches that worked. 
- I did the install with the roof fully closed- it seemed easier than trying to reach through the open lid and frame as shown in the instructions as an option.
- The instructions tell you to remove the rubber seal along the top of the trunk lid. You don't have to actually remove it from where it attaces to the metal-- all you have to do is pull the inner flap back to expose the edge of the trunk liner pieces. 
- Step 17 is the one that had vague instructions. The M4C wire harness has a block connector that isn't keyed- it will fit into the car's connector either correctly or upside down equally well. Pay attention to which side of the connector has all the black wires, and install it to match the picture, and you'll be OK. 
There is no step 18-- mine stopped at 17. I thought I had lost a page at first. But step 18, if it existed, would say " installation complete- reassemble everything."
- Unit works great-- I love operating the roof while standing outside the car. 
- configuring the unit was easy using my laptop-- I set it up before installing. Mine came with a USB cable, so I left it attached-with the other end in the spare tire well, so I can update settings or the firmware in the future without having to disassemble again. 
- as I write this, I have about 1 week and 100 miles left before the warranty expires, so warranty impact wasn't a consideration....
- I sent some feedback to Mods4Cars support-- along with a couple of reocmmendations to clarify certain steps in the instructions. They thanked me for the info, and said they'd use it when they redo the instructions....


----------



## Hybridowner (Dec 3, 2009)

Does the SmartTop stop when one of the triangle headliner pieces hangs up and the top won't go down?


----------

